# Dual Cfl Reflector????



## Viracocha711 (Mar 20, 2007)

I am looking for the dual cfl reflector that holds these 125w CFLs http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/lights.shtml

There is a pic in Stoney Buds "Snow White grow" from last summer http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2661

Within the post Stoney Bud posted a link, the same as above, but there is no dual reflector for sale at littlegreenhouse that I could find...Would love to buy this reflector if I could locate it?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 21, 2007)

Actually the company makes models that hold 1, 2,4, and 6 125w CFLs.

here is the link
http://envirolite.golamps.com/envirolite-bulbs-c-22.html?sort=2a&amp;currency=USD

The website is golamps.com, but that link should take you right to their product list. The 125w bulbs are not included though. Still, some very nice CFL hoods.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank you, I should have asked for a US based company...I have found a few UK based companies but I was thinking the shipping may end costing more than the fixture itself. I have sent them an email asking what shipping will be.

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 21, 2007)

You're welcome. That's what these forums are for .


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 21, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> some very nice CFL hoods.


 
No kiddin! I have a dual 125 that I use for my Mothers and I'm going to think hard about this one:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 21, 2007)

This is the one I'm uing right now, with 4x125w 6500k bulbs

Them bulbs are nearly the length of your arm !

View attachment 20472


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 21, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> No kiddin! I have a dual 125 that I use for my Mothers and I'm going to think hard about this one:


 
I was actually thinking of buying that one or the 4 bulb version. The thing is though that's 750w. And I think with an MH or HPS I could get better light output for the same amount of juice. Then again after reading CQ's info thread on cfls you could put these close to your plants and maintain that light intensity. With the HID's they have to be farther away not to burn and you lose that light intensity. AHHH weighing decisions hurts my brain!


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 21, 2007)

So there Stoney...Did you import your's from across the pond or are you still thinking?

I assume the "show of lights" means they were imported...


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 21, 2007)

Tap...Tap...Tap...Tap...Tap...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 21, 2007)

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> So there Stoney...Did you import your's from across the pond or are you still thinking?
> 
> I assume the "show of lights" means they were imported...


Man, it's hoppin here this afternoon. I think I've done about a dozen posts and another dozen PM's.

Wheeeewwwwwwww!

I don't remember where I got mine man. I bought it about 3 years ago.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, I kinda figured that considering how many places there are on the web...If you happen to see a US website or remember where you bought yours I would love to know...Thanks.

BTW- I have really gained alot of knowledge reading your post thanks!

I will be building the 4 unit hydro system next month and then I will be ready to get growing!


----------

